# Smoky Jalapenos



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Smoky Jalapenos:

14 jalapeno peppers
4 ounces cream cheese, softened
14 miniature smoked sausages
7 bacon strips

Cut a lengthwise slit in each pepper; remove seeds and membranes. Spread a teaspoonful of cream cheese into each pepper; stuff each with a sausage. 

Cut bacon strips in half widthwise; cook in a microwave or skillet until partially cooked. Wrap a bacon piece around each pepper; secure with a toothpick.

Place in an ungreased 13x9x2-in. baking dish. Bake, uncovered, at 359 for 20 minutes for flavor; 30 minutes for medium and 40 minutes for mild. Yield: 14 appetizers.

When cutting or seeding hot peppers; use rubber or plastic gloves to protect your hands. Avoid touching your face.


----------

